# Namensgebung bei Kleinstgründung oder GbR



## DaniSahni (16. Juni 2005)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben,

ich weiß leider nicht, ob dieses Thema schon mal exakt so behandelt wurde...Wenn ja, dann seid bitte nicht genervt oder böse!  

Also, ich bin Dipl.Mediendesignerin und habe vor mich mit einer Freundin selbständig zu machen. Wir wollen zuerst von zu Hause arbeiten und evtl. später ein kleines (Design-) Büro anmieten. Nun meine Frage: Ist bei einer Kleinsgründung der Name der/ des "Teilnehmers" Bestandteil des Firmennamens ( zb.: Designbüro Mustermann) oder darf man sich einen Namen für das Unternehmen frei ausdenken?   

Das ist sehr wichtig für mich, denn dementsprechend wird ja auch die Website sowie die Geschäftsausstattung aussehen.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus


----------



## vop (16. Juni 2005)

Natürlich darfst Du einen Namen frei ausdenken. Du mußt nur sehr vorsichtig sein, dass Du dabei nicht die Rechte anderer (z.B. Markeninhaber) verletzt.

Aus diesem Grund ist die Variante "Designbüro MeinName" stets eine sichere Variante.

Solltet der Firmenname nämlich einen bereits geschützten Markennamen auch nur annähernd ähnlich sein, so kann es zu einer Abmahnung kommen (die ist meist recht teuer, mal abgesehen davon, dass Du dann alles ändern darfst).

Also mein Tipp entweder:
Eigenen Markennamen schützen lassen ( kostet ca. 300 Euro plus Anwaltskosten)
oder
ungefählichen Namen nehmen (wie oben)

vop


----------



## Victorianer (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo.

Erstmal wünsch ich dir/euch viel Glück für diese Unternehmung 

So, nun zum Thema. Ich bin mir fast 100%ig sicher, das der Name frei wählbar ist (kenne nicht alle Gesellschaftsformen, deswegen kann ich das nicht sicher sagen).

Hier mal ein Text zu einer Kommanditgesellschaft:



> Die Firma ist der Name, unter dem die KG im Geschäftsverkehr auftritt und im Handelsregister eingetragen ist. Zulässig sind Personen-, dem Unternehmensgegenstand entlehnte Sach- sowie Phantasiefirmen oder auch Kombinationen dieser Elemente. Um als Firma geeignet zu sein, ist es zwingend notwendig, dass die Bezeichnung Unterscheidungskraft besitzt. Außerdem muss die Firma den Rechtsformzusatz "Kommanditgesellschaft" oder die Abkürzung "KG" enthalten, da nur so die Gesellschafts- und Haftungsverhältnisse offengelegt werden können.
> Es empfiehlt sich, die gewünschte Firma von der IHK auf  Verwechslungsgefahr und  Firmenwahrheit und Firmenklarheit prüfen zu lassen.



edit: da war wohl jemand schneller 

Ein Blick ins Handelsregister lohnt sich immer...dort könnt ihr gut sehn ob Name XY schon vergeben ist, oder ob es Probleme mit einer Verwechslung geben könnte.

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen,

gruß,
victorianer


----------



## DaniSahni (16. Juni 2005)

Vielen Dank für Eure raschen Antworten! Die haben mnir schon sehr viel weiter geholfen!  

DaniSahne


----------



## Victorianer (16. Juni 2005)

Noch ein Nachtrag:
Die Idee mit der GbR würde ich vergessen. Ihr habt dadurch sämtliche rechtliche Einschränkungen.


----------



## Gumbo (16. Juni 2005)

Die Firma hängt ganz von der Rechtsform der Unternehmung ab. Die meisten Formen lassen eine Personen-, Sach-, Fantasiefirma oder einer gemischten Form zu. Die Gesellschaft des bürgerlichen Rechts (GbR) hat jedoch keine Firma.


----------



## DaniSahni (16. Juni 2005)

@Victorianer: Achso? Was empfiehlst Du uns dann? Eine GmbH geht leider nicht, da wir nicht so viel Geld haben. Das wollten wir dann evtl. später nachholen.


----------



## Rena Hermann (16. Juni 2005)

Google hilft ...
http://www.ratgeber-e-lancer.de/0701.html

Gruß
rena


----------



## Grübelmonster (17. Juni 2005)

Such mal nach Namensrechte und Patenrecht.
es gibt dafür eine Stelle, wo ich selbst schon mal nachschauen musste (Suchanfrage wie google)
ob sich einer meinen gewünschten Namen geschütz hatte vroher.

zb ist das wort OKTOBERFEST fest vergeben
sofern damit jemand Geld verdienen würde und damit WERBEN würde und zb in Belgien ein Oktoberfest starten würde,
kann das sehr teuer werden für diesen jenigen .

Schau mal bei selfhtml und deren >>> Team,
ich glaube da bin ich damals weitergekommen mit dem Link.
habe leider wirklich vergessen wie dieses "Namenspatentamt" im genauen heißt.

Ruf mal bei der IHK an die sollten sowas auch wissen.


----------



## Ellie (17. Juni 2005)

Moin,

genau, unter http://www.ihk24.de und Existenzgründer sind reichlich Informationen zu finden.

Viel Glück,
Ellie


----------



## Grübelmonster (17. Juni 2005)

Grübelmonster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Such mal nach Namensrechte und Patenrecht.
> es gibt dafür eine Stelle, wo ich selbst schon mal nachschauen musste (Suchanfrage wie google)
> ob sich einer meinen gewünschten Namen geschütz hatte vroher.
> 
> ...



.........
Nachtrag,
wenn du/ihr nur eine Webadresse haben möchtest,
dann brauchst du nur schauen, ob der Name geschuetz ist,
wenn nicht, dann kannst den registrieren.
(ist hoffentlich klar, das du kein Karstadt.de nehmen darfst, was du dort erfahren wirst)
willst du aber eine zb Karstadt oder Mc Doof Kette gründen/vermarkten in der realen welt,
musst du dich darum sehr wohl kuemmern.

es gibt bis heute keinerlei rechtliche rahmenbedingungen zwischen der realen welt und der onlinewelt.

sofern du dir einen namen registriert im netz,
kann auch keiner nachträglich dieses namen verlangen,
wenn er eine firmer gründet in der realen welt 

dann muss er nämlich auf dich zukommen!

gruß


----------



## dignsag (23. Juni 2005)

@DaniSahni

 wäre nett wenn du dann mal irgendwann, wenn du mal deine eigene kleine Firma gegründet hast hier deine Homepage posten würdest. Würde ich mir dann gerne mal angucken.


----------



## Gnitze (30. Juni 2005)

ich hänge zwar ein wenig hinterher, möchte aber trotzdem noch ein paar Gedanken dazu los werden: Rein Fantasienamen sind nur mit eingetragenen Unternehmen nach HGB möglich, sprich GmbH, KG, und so weiter.
Wenn man anfängt ist man meist eine Einzelunternehmung eine GbR oder ein e.K. Aus buchhalterischen Gründen würde ich den e.K. weglassen, womit Euch nur noch die GbR bliebe. Klar könnt Ihr die jetzt Designstudio T. Müller & F. Meier nennen, aber ihr könnt auch Variationen nehmen Haribo z.B. heißt nichts anderes als Hans Riegel Bonn. Eduscho ist auch so ein Kandidat. Bei dem oben genannten Beispiel könnte man also z.B. auf "2M Design T. Müller & F. Meier" kommen. Was ihr vor oder nach Euren Namen schreibt bleibt Euchüberlassen solange es nicht irreführend ist. Und der Clou ist: Die offizielle Bezeichnung inkl. der Namen braucht Ihr nur auf oofizieller Korrespondenz sprich Geschäftspapier und im Impressum Eurer Webseite. Überall sonst (Visis, Flyer, Web) wärt Ihr einfach 2M Design.

Bei weiteren Fragen schaut mal auf meine Webseite (n bissl Werbung muiß OK sein... )   


Gruß,
Die Gnitze


----------



## chmee (8. Juli 2005)

Das Wichtigste wurde ja schon gesagt, laß aber auch noch n bissel senf ab 

Die Namensgebung ist Euch frei überlassen, mit der Beschränkung der Namensgleichheit oder
bewußten Ähnlichkeit. Ich würde eigentlich empfehlen, als Personengesellschaft zu arbeiten,
sprich jeder Einzelne mit Gewerbeschein und FA-Eintrag. Einfache Buchführung, Haftung auf
Personen beschränkt, die die Projektverantwortung vor dem Kunden tragen.
Ergo habt Ihr dann eine Arbeits/Bürogemeinschaft, die sehr wohl mit einem Namen werben darf.
Voraussetzung ist eine Inhaber- bzw. Impressumsangabe. Dazu noch ein Geschäftskonto eröffnet
und schon habt Ihr die Basis für eine gemeinschaftliche Existenz.

Persönliches Beispiel:
Ich bin eine Einzelunternehmung und hole mir -abhängig vom Auftrag- weitere Selbständige ins Boot.
Über die Seite werbe ich für weitere Arbeitsbereiche, die ich nicht komplett abdecken kann. Im
Büroraum sitze ich mit einer weiteren Einzelunternehmung und wir schanzen uns die Jobs zu bzw. 
arbeiten gemeinsam ab. Dann bezahlt der Auftragnehmer den/die Mitarbeiter nach Absprache auf
Rechnung aus.

Achja, wenn ihr mit einem tollen eingängigen Namen Ruhm/Bekanntheit erreicht, dann gilt das vor
Gericht schon als Bestätigung der Zugehörigkeit. Und andere Firmen dürften in diesem Falle nicht
mit dem gleichen/ähnlichen Namen im gleichen Arbeitsbereich ( ! ) firmieren. Denn den Namen 
Copyright zu schützen, ist anfangs nur Blöd, da man bei dem Namensschutz Bereiche angeben muß.
Sprich: "2M"-Designs schützt Euch zB im Werbedesignbereich, eine andere Firma könnte
aber trotzdem 2M für Reifen oder Parfüm benutzen. 

mfg chmee


----------

